# Wood Paneling Makeover



## mnjordan (Sep 22, 2009)

A room in my house has this kind of cheap wood paneling:










It's been painted, and looks ok, but I would like to take it a step further. I would like to fill the "seams" in the paneling, sand it flat, prime, and paint.

I was thinking of using a light, light texture to help hide the old seams if necessary.

My question is, what should I use to kill the seams? I was thinking of using wood filler. Also, what would be a good texture to look into? I'd like to mimic lightly textured dry wall if possible. Every other wall in the home has dry wall walls, I don't know why they put paneling in this one room. :huh:


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I am with you on that one. I have only one room in my home with that stuff on the walls. I painted over it 10 years ago, but I just don't like paneling and never did (even when it was trendy, lol).

There is special wallpaper available to cover paneling or badly damaged walls. It is available in smooth finish or a variety of patterns. All is designed to be painted over (nice selection at Lowes).

This may be somewhat easier for you than the mud, etc. I just finished extensive wall repair in six rooms and that last one is the paneling. I am just going to remove crown, etc and paper it and then paint. I assume it will be a little easier than working with the mud and sanding. Even wearing a mask, my lungs have been affected by the ongoing sanding work past seven months. 

Good luck. I'm curious which route you choose and the outcome. Please write back and let us know.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

*painting panelling with texture*

If you do decide to paint the panelling and want to add texture, use compound on your seams, sand, prime, and you can then use Sherwin Williams Sand Scapes. Its a light granulated texture that you apply with a roller and brush. 
http://www.kelloggspainting.com/AntiquingGranulatedTexture.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is going to be a fair amount of work to fill in all the seams with compound, sand and prime it. Doable but you might not like the end result. Are you sure you don't want to just demo the paneling and hang new drywall or something? It is still going to be crappy paneling when you are done and it looks like is delaminating or something in places already?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

It won't take long to fill the seams in, all you will have to sand is where your filling the seams in, then just hand sand the panelling quick, use a bonding primer and apply your granulated paint. Probably take about two days for one guy, and its less work than taking the panelling down and hanging new drywall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> That is going to be a fair amount of work to fill in all the seams with compound, sand and prime it. Doable but you might not like the end result. Are you sure you don't want to just demo the paneling and hang new drywall or something? It is still going to be crappy paneling when you are done and it looks like is delaminating or something in places already?


:thumbsup: I would vote to see what is actually under that paneling, it might be pristine drywall or plaster. As he said you are still going to end up with crappy paneling that has been painted.


----------



## JohnJak (Jun 28, 2008)

sdsester said:


> that is going to be a fair amount of work to fill in all the seams with compound, sand and prime it. Doable but you might not like the end result. Are you sure you don't want to just demo the paneling and hang new drywall or something? It is still going to be crappy paneling when you are done and it looks like is delaminating or something in places already?


+1000


----------

